# Big indian comic collection online (for both mobile & pc)



## Alok (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Comic Lovers!!

I found a really big collection of indian comics for online reading.
*"There are all publisers and all characters , and every character has most of his comics."

NO RAPIDSHARE OR BLOG..... free from everywhere.

Go check yourself and if you like then reply here.*

*LINK TO BROWSE COMICS*


*tips for mobile users => "Use Opera Mini 5.1 or later."*


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh

Rah comics, Radha comics, Tulsi comics, Goyal comics


----------



## Alok (Sep 4, 2011)

*^^lol.........but I read only Raj , Diamond and Manoj.*


----------



## Maddd (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you Kola2842. I was searching online comics for a long time. But they were mostly blogs. This site has everything i want.

*You made my day.
*
Thanks again


----------



## Garbage (Sep 5, 2011)

Damn! I couldn't add you some reputation, but thank you very much.


----------



## Maddd (Sep 5, 2011)

*Mods please move it to another section so that we can add reputation.*


----------



## lm2k (Sep 5, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Hi Comic Lovers!!
> 
> I found a really big collection of indian comics for online reading.
> *"There are all publisers and all characters , and every character has most of his comics."
> ...



THNX 


AND...
AND......
Also visit
Online Indian Comics

but most links are of rapidshare that literally harasses free users.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2011)

I love reading comics..& thanx for the links


----------



## Alok (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanx friends enjoy

This site is totally free *and it flows on my mobile also.*


----------



## lm2k (Sep 5, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Thanx friends enjoy
> 
> This site is totally free *and it flows on my mobile also.*



btw thnx for sharing the treasure of comics.i was in search for a .cbr reader for my se elm,but now opera mini+pyare toons does job.thankx very much.


----------



## Alok (Sep 5, 2011)

^^i'm also with opera mini


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2011)

navigated the website...awesome & whooping list of comics...bookmarked in my browser


----------



## Alok (Sep 5, 2011)

^^ Its Ultimate thing and now i don't need to search for comic anywhere , all i can get on that site
Its on speed link in my opera mini.

*All comics are in my pocket . ANYWHERE ANYTIME*


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

really cool.


----------



## aryanraj (Sep 6, 2011)

Excellent sharing mate, we love comics too


----------



## Alok (Sep 6, 2011)

^thanks......


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 7, 2011)

nice share bro ....


----------



## akash22 (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks a lot....


----------



## Alok (Sep 7, 2011)

Keep commenting to made thread on top , so that more and more guys can see it


----------



## Maddd (Sep 8, 2011)

He he there are some phantom and james bond comics.


----------



## Alok (Sep 25, 2011)

Dig....dig...dig....


----------



## silicon_fusion (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks man..


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks buddy for sharing link.


----------



## Skud (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Kola.


----------



## gursikh11 (Feb 9, 2012)

Its really great, I found my favorite Nagraj comics there so. Thanks for the link, it appreciate it.


----------

